# Best blood in USA



## m.o.t

Hi Guys, im from South Africa.

What bloodline (no hippos only real gamebred pittys) is currently the most popular in the USA?
And why do you think or know its popular?

Thanx:clap:


----------



## shawn1234

no such thing as a "most popular bloodline". each line has good and bad characteristics.


----------



## bahamutt99

If you ask 20 people this question, you'll get 20 different answers. I see a lot of people with Jeep, but I wouldn't necessarily say its the most popular. Some folks don't even want you to know how their dogs are bred, so there's a lot of guesswork in trying to figure out what the most popular line is.


----------



## FOSTER

the most poplular around here seem to be blue, brindle, and red nose lol
and gator, jeep, boudreaux, or for papered dogs watchdog and chaos.


----------



## bahamutt99

Papered dogs?


----------



## cane76

The most popular blood on "this' forum seems to be some mix of the "tnt"
bloodline,jmo....As for game dogs[dont own one]seems like alot of "jeep'' "redboy" dogs around,well i here about it alot at least..


----------



## OldFortKennels

Man this topic has been debated for YEARS!!!!! Alot of it will depend on what you are looking for. Do you want a short dog, leggy dog, good mouth, etc.


----------



## m.o.t

Helo, i was just asking for interrest sake, because here in South Africa we have allot of yellow and frisco, also some dogs from tha Balkans.upruns:


----------



## cane76

Im more interested in what you guys have,alot of good dogs in some far away places..


----------



## OldFortKennels

yeah Id like to see some of the balkan dogs!


----------



## cane76

I can get some photo's of the balkan dogs,owned by some people known as the balkan boy's i believe.Ill lift them from another site,haha:angeldevi.


----------



## m.o.t

*SA dogs*

Just a few good dogs from SA

CH SUPERCHARGER KENNELS KUZZAC 








http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=21426

CH SANDMAN'S DEVIL 3XW 1XGL 








http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=21923

LIQUORICE KID'S CARVER IMPORT 








http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=17990

TRUE BLOOD'S GR CH SIR THOMAS (7XW) POR 








http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=17995

TRUE BLOOD & PINEMAN'S GR CH PW 5 XW 








http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=18015

SEADENSUN'S GR CH GRIDLER 








http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=17997

CH MEGABYTE'S COUNTDOWN 4XW
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=26403

GEORGE'S NICKY POR
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=15762

HUDSON HAWK'S JOEY (bolio) R.I.P








http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=34775

HUDSON HAWKS JACKIE BROWN (nice bolio) R.I.P








http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=20051


----------



## buzhunter

Very nice! So, who do you like here in the states?


----------



## m.o.t

*Pat Patricks*

i like the bolio stuff from pat patricks


----------



## derrty

balkan dogs....


----------



## buzhunter

Here's a couple of kennels in Belgium. Game dogs that compete in a lot of different sports.

http://www.freewebs.com/redblackpits/index.htm

http://www.freewebs.com/silentwaterkennel/


----------



## m.o.t

*More SA dogs*

TTK CH CASSIDY (3XW) 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=228662









GR CH FERREIRA'S SCARLETT AKA TTK'S GYPSEY (5XW) 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=164263









CH TIN TIN'S TINTIN (4XW, 1XGL) 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=229687









BOLTON BOYS POISON 1XW
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=15757


----------



## derrty

Antohin kennel's MOCA POR
Pure JEEP/HONEYBUNCH


----------



## shadowgames

11111111111111111


----------



## Sampsons Dad

buzhunter said:


> Here's a couple of kennels in Belgium. Game dogs that compete in a lot of different sports.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/redblackpits/index.htm
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/silentwaterkennel/


How are these Game dogs? They may be fine pull dogs but they do not indicate any game testing on the website. We should not promote the use of game dogs as a name for pull dogs. The two jobs are very different.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

buzhunter said:


> Here's a couple of kennels in Belgium. Game dogs that compete in a lot of different sports.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/redblackpits/index.htm
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/silentwaterkennel/


How are these Game dogs? They may be fine pull dogs but they do not indicate any game testing on the website. We should not promote the use of game dogs as a name for pull dogs. The two jobs are very different.


----------



## MetalGirl30

m.o.t said:


> Just a few good dogs from SA
> 
> CH SUPERCHARGER KENNELS KUZZAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=21426
> 
> CH SANDMAN'S DEVIL 3XW 1XGL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=21923
> 
> LIQUORICE KID'S CARVER IMPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=17990
> 
> TRUE BLOOD'S GR CH SIR THOMAS (7XW) POR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=17995
> 
> TRUE BLOOD & PINEMAN'S GR CH PW 5 XW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=18015
> 
> SEADENSUN'S GR CH GRIDLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=17997
> 
> CH MEGABYTE'S COUNTDOWN 4XW
> http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=26403
> 
> GEORGE'S NICKY POR
> http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=15762
> 
> HUDSON HAWK'S JOEY (bolio) R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=34775
> 
> HUDSON HAWKS JACKIE BROWN (nice bolio) R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=20051


Some of these dogs look like they have been fought! Are they?


----------



## BedlamBully

I think dog fighting is still legal in Africa, so they probably have been fought.


----------



## los44

is fighting & wp so very different? sure they are 2 different things but their requirements are extremely similar. imo i think the drive of gameness give a dog that edge u know that extra umph.

while i dont support dog fighting i respect the sport, after all it spawned the breed in which i love!


----------



## m.o.t

*South Africa*

Dog fighting is illegal in South Africa, also speeding, drunk driving etc.
But still people do it.


----------



## colby1

FOSTER said:


> the most poplular around here seem to be blue, brindle, and red nose lol
> and gator, jeep, boudreaux, or for papered dogs watchdog and chaos.


you saying that jeep/boudreaux and gator are not papered dogs ? maybe not with ckc lol


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel

Red & Black Pit's Kennel


----------



## frufru-dog

los44 said:


> is fighting & wp so very different? sure they are 2 different things but their requirements are extremely similar. imo i think the drive of gameness give a dog that edge u know that extra umph.
> 
> while i dont support dog fighting i respect the sport, after all it spawned the breed in which i love!


SAY WHAT YOU RESPECT IT?pit fighting didnt start the breed this breed was for many other things b4 they got bored and decided to use their pets as pit fighters..... say what no way


----------



## college_dude

:hammer:

may not be a great idea to have a thread about dogs that are currently being used in the pit....


----------



## MADBood

frufru-dog said:


> SAY WHAT YOU RESPECT IT?pit fighting didnt start the breed this breed was for many other things b4 they got bored and decided to use their pets as pit fighters..... say what no way


looks like somebody fell asleep in history class....:hammer:


----------



## frufru-dog

MADBood said:


> looks like somebody fell asleep in history class....:hammer:


lol actually it was the one class i always cut but isnt calling someones education into question against the rules here?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

once upon a time ... LOL there were barenbaisers and bullenbaisers and they were used for different stuff but the pit bull was bred for pit fighting. I would love to get an old school clone of a bullen baiser or a blue Paul... So sweet.


----------



## MADBood

frufru-dog said:


> lol actually it was the one class i always cut but isnt calling someones education into question against the rules here?


geez, i don't know. I don't really follow rules all that well


----------



## smith family kennels

lmfao madbood your allowed three fouls in a pull.


----------



## MADBood

hell, I spent those long ago...just ask any of the mods...LOL


----------



## smith family kennels

lmfao its a fun pull your pulling under novice make some exceptions.


----------



## MADBood

wonder if they have a remedial class?


----------



## Sadie

MADBood said:


> hell, I spent those long ago...just ask any of the mods...LOL


LMFAO!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## smith family kennels

lmfao we will start a special ed class for you


----------



## MADBood

tank ew!!!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels

:rofl:lmfao look for the little bus in the morning hahahah


----------



## smith family kennels

your killing me over here. Laughing so hard im coughing and s***


----------



## MADBood

back to school...back to school...so dad don't think that Im a fool...i got my luchbox packed...my boots tied tight....hope I don't get in a fight. LOL


----------



## smith family kennels

lmfao buy your books send you to school what do you do screw the teacher behind the bus


----------



## MADBood

huh? that one flew past my retarded head! oh, sorry don't want to offend people... I mean remedial.


----------



## smith family kennels

lol it means no matter what you do for some people there just isn't any help. No walking around sense can't do nothing for em lmao


----------



## MADBood

you can lead a hoe to the water but you can't make her think, ya dig?


----------



## smith family kennels

lmfao ya I do


----------



## smith family kennels

you can take a politician to church but that don't make them a christian


----------



## rewind

Lol, it seems you do not have any knowledge about the good stuff from the Balkans.
Let's say it this way, Americans invented the breed.
The Europeans made it better...

Some of the lines you probably never heard of are:

-Vili (Davor's)


-Mali Dizny's (Sirmium's)
[

-Thor's


-Black Magic's

-Ventje's (country boys)

-Spike's (Limey kennels)



And I could go on and on,...


----------



## rewind

buzhunter said:


> Here's a couple of kennels in Belgium. Game dogs that compete in a lot of different sports.
> 
> Red & Black Pit Kennel | Just Bulldogs only the best
> 
> Silent Water Kennel - Those who knows, knows!


If you want a standard conformation dog out of Belgium you need to be at Red & Black Pits Kennel, because Silent Water Kennel (SWK) does not breed weightpulling dogs or conformation dogs...


----------



## buzhunter

Not really much for conf or wp. He does have at least one proven male out there, unless he was bullshitting me. You'd probably know better than me. I did talk to the guy quite a bit at one time.


----------



## rewind

No, this person has at least one proven male, among others, although he's relatively new to the sport, there are far more bigger breeders in Europe.
Those breeders are using mostly jeep/redboy crosses.
At this moment the hottest stud in Europe is Yacuza's Mr. Indian ROM (Bulgaria), this dog is a yellow/RBJ cross.


----------



## buzhunter

frufru-dog said:


> SAY WHAT YOU RESPECT IT?pit fighting didnt start the breed this breed was for many other things b4 they got bored and decided to use their pets as pit fighters..... say what no way


Actually, yes, dog on dog combat is the sport that spawned the pit bull terrier. The breed did not exist prior to pit fighting and was perfected in the box.


----------



## buzhunter

rewind said:


> No, this person has at least one proven male, among others, although he's relatively new to the sport, there are far more bigger breeders in Europe.
> Those breeders are using mostly jeep/redboy crosses.
> At this moment the hottest stud in Europe is Yacuza's Mr. Indian ROM (Bulgaria), this dog is a yellow/RBJ cross.


Sounds like a nice boy. Got any pics or a pedigree?


----------



## rewind

buzhunter said:


> Sounds like a nice boy. Got any pics or a pedigree?


I tried to insert some peds in one of my previous posts, but apparetly I can not put any links before I posted 15 messages...


----------



## los44

how can you say that the europeans made the breed better? what did they do to the breed? im not trying to be a prick or making this a usa vs europe thing. i just want to know what you are basing your findings off. dogs arent tested here in the usa anymore so whats your comparison?


----------



## rewind

los44 said:


> how can you say that the europeans made the breed better? what did they do to the breed? im not trying to be a prick or making this a usa vs europe thing. i just want to know what you are basing your findings off. dogs arent tested here in the usa anymore so whats your comparison?


If you use google you'll find out.
In some countries the brutal sport, is still legal, so they have very high level topcompetion. If you would go to Asia in a lot of countries it is also still legal en you can go and make you're bet, just as in a casino.
So the choices some breeders have to be able to choose out of the best game dogs. So these breeders still continue breeding the best dogs, there where some of your very well known breeders have stopped...
Those breeders still cull the ones that are not good enough....


----------



## pimpidypimp

los44 said:


> dogs arent tested here in the usa anymore


 Lol yes they are!


----------



## rewind

pimpidypimp said:


> Lol yes they are!


Yes it happens everywhere, even in the most civilized societys...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

rewind said:


> If you use google you'll find out.
> In some countries the brutal sport, is still legal, so they have very high level topcompetion. If you would go to Asia in a lot of countries it is also still legal en you can go and make you're bet, just as in a casino.
> So the choices some breeders have to be able to choose out of the best game dogs. So these breeders still continue breeding the best dogs, there where some of your very well known breeders have stopped...
> Those breeders still cull the ones that are not good enough....


What do I google/search for to find out how much better you guys made the breed? :hammer::roll:


----------



## los44

pimpidypimp said:


> Lol yes they are!


i know it happens, but legally? no i didnt think so, look how many great breeders have lost their dogs just cause they were thought to breed fighters. that aint a joke imo.


----------



## los44

ok i get it because you can bet on it, europeans made the breed better. lol! i didnt ask where it was legal i asked you what did YOU base your findings on! if you are basing it on the dogs still being tested that is idiotic, if anything the europeans just kept that part of the breed going, i cant see where they made it better! we still have some great breeders many of whom do not post on the internet because of the witch hunt! and for your information good breeders in the states still cull what is not desired. 

you are assuming that the euro dogs are more game and you know what they say about assumptions!


----------



## rewind

los44 said:


> ok i get it because you can bet on it, europeans made the breed better. lol! i didnt ask where it was legal i asked you what did YOU base your findings on! if you are basing it on the dogs still being tested that is idiotic, if anything the europeans just kept that part of the breed going, i cant see where they made it better! we still have some great breeders many of whom do not post on the internet because of the witch hunt! and for your information good breeders in the states still cull what is not desired.
> 
> you are assuming that the euro dogs are more game and you know what they say about assumptions!


So, only american bred dogs are better?...:hammer:
With all respect, the oldtimers had/have good dogs, that have been used as foundationdogs for a lot of bloodlines...
But let's be honest, the good breeders you still have, you can count them on your both hands.
Just go to Mexico and you'll find at least twice as more good breeders than in the states.
Don't get me wrong on this, I'm not telling this just to make fun out of it...
But the breed is not exclusively american...


----------



## los44

i never said american dogs were better, do not twist my words! re-read the post! i simply asked how did the europeans better the breed? what did they do to better the breed? you said google it, what should i google? you are making this a vs thing, i just want to know how the breed got better? where and how did the europeans better it. i think thats a simple enough question imho! now if only you could answer it, maybe i could see where you are coming from.


----------



## shadowgames

LMFAOADD (all damn day). Get at him los44. The term is AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER AND ALWAYS WILL BE. The quality of dogs has a 120 years of strength behind them at least in the USA. On top of it, you smell like bacccccccccccccccccccccccccccoooooooooooooon strips to me IMO. This is a petbull site not a dog fighting site, why don't you calm down and have some fun, we do weight pull, conformation, some hunt and most just own pets.


----------



## rewind

Yes I know, so do not get upset, my english is not that well.
Just trying to get a descent conversation here...
But the pitbull is not an exclusively american breed, it's not anymore since 1978, the year that pitbulls have been exported to the rest of the world...


----------



## los44

rewind said:


> Yes I know, so do not get upset, my english is not that well.
> Just trying to get a descent conversation here...
> But the pitbull is not an exclusively american breed, it's not anymore since 1978, the year that pitbulls have been exported to the rest of the world...


i know this.

what i want to know is how was the breed bettered. because i dont see how it is possible! you can make a case that the europeans pitbulls are still tested but other than that its just a matter of opinion. the reason i say this is because there are breeders in the states that still breed for the old school qualities, the catch 22 is the dogs aren't tested in the [] because of legal issues. but it doesnt mean they arent game. jmo of course


----------



## rewind

los44 said:


> i know this.
> 
> the reason i say this is because there are breeders in the states that still breed for the old school qualities, the catch 22 is the dogs aren't tested in the [] because of legal issues. but it doesnt mean they arent game. jmo of course


Ok mate I understand this, but in all western-european countrues dogfighting is illigal too, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't happen...
I'll give you a dogsname and you can go and look it up and tell me if this dog doesn't surpass previous american gamebred dogs...
Ch Golden king's Silver, this one is a legend...


----------



## los44

rewind said:


> Ok mate I understand this, but in all western-european countrues dogfighting is illigal too, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't happen...
> I'll give you a dogsname and you can go and look it up and tell me if this dog doesn't surpass previous american gamebred dogs...
> Ch Golden king's Silver, this one is a legend...


you cannot tell if a dog is game simply by looking at it! as far as illegalities, i would bet my life that that the western-european police do not terrorize like the good ole boys in the usa!

as far as Ch Golden king's Silver surpassing all previous american dogs, YOUVE GOT TO BE OUT OF YOUR F***ING MIND!!!!! chinaman, jeep, alligator, mayday, frisco, honeybunch(probably the best producing bitch ever), eli, dibo, redboy, zebo, rascal, indian bolio and i can keep going, if you like! oh and btw all of these dogs are legends!


----------



## Marty

los44 said:


> you cannot tell if a dog is game simply by looking at it! as far as illegalities, i would bet my life that that the western-european police do not terrorize like the good ole boys in the usa!
> 
> as far as Ch Golden king's Silver surpassing all previous american dogs, YOUVE GOT TO BE OUT OF YOUR F***ING MIND!!!!! chinaman, jeep, alligator, mayday, frisco, honeybunch(probably the best producing bitch ever), eli, dibo, redboy, zebo, rascal, indian bolio and i can keep going, if you like! oh and btw all of these dogs are legends!


Yeah can you in your country beat there record?


----------



## rewind

los44 said:


> you cannot tell if a dog is game simply by looking at it! as far as illegalities, i would bet my life that that the western-european police do not terrorize like the good ole boys in the usa!
> 
> as far as Ch Golden king's Silver surpassing all previous american dogs, YOUVE GOT TO BE OUT OF YOUR F***ING MIND!!!!! chinaman, jeep, alligator, mayday, frisco, honeybunch(probably the best producing bitch ever), eli, dibo, redboy, zebo, rascal, indian bolio and i can keep going, if you like! oh and btw all of these dogs are legends!


Did you here me talking about producers? I'am talking about his 
Did you just looked at the picture or did you read the story behind this dog?
I never said the dogs you mentioned where no legends every dog we have is based on those you mentioned. 
Some of there offspring became legends and started their own line...
Look it up mate, the i-net is a good way to find out some things.
Do not think that the world stops at your borders, mate, I know the legends that have been bred in your country, but also know that there are other legends in the rest of the world.
So do not get me wrong...

About the police in the western european-countries, I assume you never have been in Spain, Italy, France, Greece...
And then I'm not talking about about the police of the eastern part of Europe...


----------



## rewind

Marty said:


> Yeah can you in your country beat there record?


There are some who are on there way:

-Yacuza's Mr. Indian 
-Radonjic's Jumbo
-Radonjic's Bam Bam
-Davor's Vili

Just a few to name...


----------



## Marty

NO one will ever beat CH honeybunch's or CH Jeep's record I don't care where your from 

Sorry dude


----------



## MADBood

rewind said:


> Ok mate I understand this, but in all western-european countrues dogfighting is illigal too, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't happen...
> I'll give you a dogsname and you can go and look it up and tell me if this dog doesn't surpass previous american gamebred dogs...
> Ch Golden king's Silver, this one is a legend...


looks like a Sorrell dog to me, who is getting the real credit here?


----------



## los44

rewind said:


> Did you here me talking about producers? I'am talking about his
> Did you just looked at the picture or did you read the story behind this dog?
> I never said the dogs you mentioned where no legends every dog we have is based on those you mentioned.
> Some of there offspring became legends and started their own line...
> Look it up mate, the i-net is a good way to find out some things.
> Do not think that the world stops at your borders, mate, I know the legends that have been bred in your country, but also know that there are other legends in the rest of the world.
> So do not get me wrong...
> 
> About the police in the western european-countries, I assume you never have been in Spain, Italy, France, Greece...
> And then I'm not talking about about the police of the eastern part of Europe...


in post #69 you said that and i'll quote you "I'll give you a dogsname and you can go and look it up and tell me if this dog doesn't surpass previous american gamebred dogs...
Ch Golden king's Silver, this one is a legend... " SURPASS PREVIOUS AMERICAN DOGS, do you know what surpass means? if not i will tell you, it means to be superior to. so i'll rewrite your statement

"I'll give you a dogs name and you can go and look it up and tell me if this dog isn't superior to previous american gamebred dogs...
Ch Golden king's Silver, this one is a legend... ".

i take offense to that! i love this breed and i have argued with many and have been looked down upon by people here in the states for this breed. i'll be damned if i will allow someone to disrespect the history of the breed in which i love.

the dogs i mentioned are just not producers they were game tested! read up buddy!

its not about the us borders its about disrespect! its about giving credit where its due. the europeans made the breed better, how? you still havent answered that question.


----------



## Sadie

Marty said:


> NO one will ever beat CH honeybunch's or CH Jeep's record I don't care where your from
> 
> Sorry dude


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## rewind

MADBood said:


> looks like a Sorrell dog to me, who is getting the real credit here?


Basically it is a sorell dog...
so actually we could also say that credits goes to the european immigrants that brought their dogs with them to the US back in 19th century...?
A little bit stupid to assume such thing, no?


----------



## MADBood

that is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Over one hundred years of perfection of the breed here in the US and your going to break out with this? If your dogs were so damn great back then why do you guys keep having to tap into American bred dogs? We all know the history behind this breed, we're not all as stupid as you think us Americans are.


----------



## rewind

los44 said:


> in post #69 you said that and i'll quote you "I'll give you a dogsname and you can go and look it up and tell me if this dog doesn't surpass previous american gamebred dogs...
> Ch Golden king's Silver, this one is a legend... " SURPASS PREVIOUS AMERICAN DOGS, do you know what surpass means? if not i will tell you, it means to be superior to. so i'll rewrite your statement
> 
> "I'll give you a dogs name and you can go and look it up and tell me if this dog isn't superior to previous american gamebred dogs...
> Ch Golden king's Silver, this one is a legend... ".
> 
> i take offense to that! i love this breed and i have argued with many and have been looked down upon by people here in the states for this breed. i'll be damned if i will allow someone to disrespect the history of the breed in which i love.
> 
> the dogs i mentioned are just not producers they were game tested! read up buddy!
> 
> its not about the us borders its about disrespect! its about giving credit where its due. the europeans made the breed better, how? you still havent answered that question.


Where did you read that I wrote I had no respect...
I love this breed as much as you, maybe even more... I do not look down on anybody, not even those who owns petbulls.

I know the dogs you have mentioned are true legends, that's a fact.
But you also have to take in consideration that we know the breed only for just 30 years and that some breeders were able to do some key breedings.
I know of those breeders that they do not test once, but several times, and that they do not breed before they have their titels...

Give me one dog that did the same as Silver in a []...


----------



## rewind

MADBood said:


> that is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Over one hundred years of perfection of the breed here in the US and your going to break out with this? If your dogs were so damn great back then why do you guys keep have to tap into American bred dogs? We all know the history behind this breed, we're not all as stupid as you think us Americans are.


Lol, What did I wrote?...
That it would be a stupid thing to assume such thing.:clap:
Anyway, I see there is no place to have a descent conversation.


----------



## Marty

Marty said:


> Yeah can you in your country beat there record?


Can you answer my?

Show me just one dog!


----------



## MADBood

rewind said:


> Lol, What did I wrote?...
> That it would be a stupid thing to assume such thing.:clap:
> Anyway, I see there is no place to have a descent conversation.


I must have misread you...for that, I apologize. Saying that you guys are bettering the breed just seemed silly to me, which you really never clarified on.


----------



## smith family kennels

lmfao I got to go put my boots on


----------



## rewind

Marty said:


> Can you answer my?


I already did give you an answer...
Jeep & honeybunch are still leading the ROM-list,


----------



## MADBood

smith family kennels said:


> lmfao I got to go put my boots on


 :rofl: Bogs should do the trick...no absorbed odors


----------



## smith family kennels

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rewind

MADBood said:


> I must have misread you...for that, I apologize. Saying that you guys are bettering the breed just seemed silly to me, which you really never clarified on.


My English is not that well to be able to express myself.
But let's try it this way, conformationshows are very rare here in Europe, wp just starting to pick up in some countrys, so that leaves only one option to be able to breed good dogs...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

I wish this guy would just answer the question and stop beatin around the bush..... HOW did you BETTER the breed? And as far as Ch. Golden King's Silver, the only thing I could find on him was a blank pedigree that has him listed as a 4xw, 1xl. Are you really asking us to put up a dog that has beat this record? Because I probably have dogs youve never heard of in my dogs pedigree with more wins and no loses and they arent even "legends" here in the states..... Im getting so confused, so please just be straight forward and explain yourself.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Found this.....

Pedigree Of : CH GOLDEN KING'S SILVER (4XW,1XLG)


----------



## smith family kennels

looks like some american sorrell blood to me not anything they did


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

smith family kennels said:


> looks like some american sorrell blood to me not anything they did


Was just about to say that! :goodpost::hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO

Gawd I can't believe I just read that whole dang thread and never saw a post that answered the question " how did they better the breed?" damn whata waste to time. I think rewind is a politician they can't answer questions either.


----------



## smith family kennels

I know thats what I have been waiting on myself


----------



## BedlamBully

yeah I feel like I just wasted my time weeding through this thread lol.


----------



## smith family kennels

lol don't feel bad I'm suppose to be going to tractor supply to buy new crates right now but I get caught up in the moment just waitng for an answer don't want to miss anything


----------



## BedlamBully

Psssshhh nothing stops me from doggy shopping! That's my favorite thing!


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao yeah mine too except when I get to the cashier. Then they look at me like I'm crazy and it hurts my pocket book. Anyways I just got back from tractor supply Ba**erds wouldn't give me a discount on 4 dog houses and 3 crates. The total was like 500 dollars and one of the dog houses is cracked so now I get to go b**** lol.


----------



## buzhunter

The two best things to ever come out of Europe were Americans and their dogs (the Irish being at the top of the ROM list lol). I, for one, hope they do something notable with this breed because if the HSUS has it's way you'll have to go Europe to see an American dog. I'd rather see the breed live on at least.


----------



## smith family kennels

I agree with you buz


----------



## chic4pits

smith family kennels said:


> lol it means no matter what you do for some people there just isn't any help. No walking around sense can't do nothing for em lmao


hey i know someone like that!! err.. a few ppl like that, you put 'em on a dingy and send 'em out to sea.... 
it's one of those blue collar comideans that says it best 'you can't fix stupid'!


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao so true


----------



## Little Gurl's Daddy

Well I guess the question never got answered! Silly european, facts always out weigh speculation! Ohh, by the way I googled Ch Golden king's Silver, and all I found was "papillonclub.org" yeah that really improved on it! LOL :hammer:


----------



## mashamplan

*Dog Fighting*

Fighting of dogs is illegal in South Africa


----------



## william williamson

mashamplan said:


> Fighting of dogs is illegal in South Africa


Mikado mentioned,as others about the question not being answered.
they haven't improved the breed.
what is happening is they can still box up dogs.
so,essentially they have the opportunity to improve the factual,actual heritage of the breed.
as some still roll and fight dogs,they do it so covertly that it's almost silly.(in the states)
and something that happens,ofetn.folks get ratted out.
for most people who just don't want to run the risk of housing and managing game dogs we must do one thing.
submit,throw in the towel ans just respect the fact thet some of us only have the legacy of the breed.when you aren't putting into the heritage side of it your only being supportive of their pull,show and hunt,oh and pets.
it doesn't make them bad,they are just short of A full house.


----------

